# My First Closed Wrap



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

Not perfect but alot better than i expected. Wish i would have tried a closed wrap along time ago.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

bro, that actually looks real, real good. The consistent width of the orange X means you got your layouts really good and you packed just right. very nice. and yeah, you shoulda been doing 'em all along! shade packs from NERBS look great on these wraps...


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks! The next one will definitely get a fade. Im surprised at how the orange came out since the spacing was all the same @ 1". Didn't think it would come out even without doing the taper spacing. When y'all cp the closed wraps do you wrap them with clear thread prior to the first coat to prevent them from loosening up and then remove for remaining coats or just cp like any other wrap.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

That one looks nice and straight! Great job! You should enter this on Facebook in the NERBS page for their monthly wrap contest. They're doing the maze wrap and this would be a perfect one to enter.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

you didn't taper space it? Wow, either that blank doesn't taper much, or you had to moves some threads as you went along. For taper spacing, i use an excel spreadsheet you can get off the internet. http://rodbuilding101.com/library.php
it's called taper offset spacing utility by james hicks.

Good work!


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

Txfish thanks. I would love to enter it but do not have FB is there any other way to enter?

Jim, thanks for the info on the spread sheet. Im not the best with all of the math which is why i didnt taper it. I will be using this sheet on the surf rod thats up next it has quite a bit of taper. The rod above is one of the ftu green blanks. It tapers a little but not as much as other comperable blanks ive wrapped


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

You did a great job on that wrap!!


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

All finished ready for CP and Finish. Cant wait to try it out.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

Still looks really good. Post up rear grips and guides too.


----------



## jloh (May 20, 2009)

OMG, that is beautiful. Just flash that rod in front of a fish and she will throw herself at it.


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

Ready to fish. Cant wait to try it out. Thanks for all the positive comments.


----------



## sergeant69 (Sep 24, 2015)

Tony06 said:


> Not perfect but alot better than i expected. Wish i would have tried a closed wrap along time ago.


i hate you you. i just unfriended you on facebook.  ACTUALLY......that is one hellva wrap. you should see what my first try looked like. i'm gonna go back to quilting. :headknock
can't wait to see what ur second one looks like.


----------



## TXFishSlayer (Apr 28, 2014)

Beautiful and thanks for sharing the final build photos. The Nerbs is a Facebook page and their competition is not a real contest against others but to help you challenge yourself and build your own skills up. Just Google "north east rod builders" and you can see their website.


----------



## Fishsurfer (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome work!


----------



## Billy 40 (Apr 3, 2008)

NERBs FB page = https://www.facebook.com/groups/198581950187042/


----------



## Gfarley22 (Apr 1, 2016)

Great work. Can't wait to try my first one. Terrified how it may turn out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ripalipman (Dec 4, 2015)

Looks freakin sweet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Serious thread work


----------



## Tony06 (Jun 24, 2014)

Thanks for all the compliments. Got number 2 almost done. Still needs some work to straighten it up.


----------



## jimj100 (Dec 1, 2012)

That one is looking good too. Nice contrast. Post up in a separate post when done. Jim


----------

